# VF Engineering December Sale!



## VF-Engineering2 (Dec 3, 2007)

We are offering a 10% discount on all of our supercharger kits (excluding E46 M3 & 911) for the month of December. All of our dealers are capable of giving this discount also, so you can place an order through your dealer or check out the dealer section of our web site to find one near you.










VF Order Form

The sale is subject to inventory level and subject to end at any time. Regular terms and conditions apply.


----------

